# Finding subs



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

What methods have you guys found successful in finding subs? I've placed fliers, word of mouth, put cards on trucks that I saw had a plow mount, and I'm just not getting the responses I've wanted. So lets hear it


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Ken I've done all the things you've mentioned and maybe more and have had minimal success. Have you tried putting the price your willing to pay on the cards and notes you've left on equipment? The little success I've had has been advertising the pay rate in local newspapers or on the cards left on vehicles.

This brings up the point that when you finally get good people, you need to keep them anyway you can!


----------

